# Yard overrun with apparently new kind of ant - poison feeds them!



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Catch a few of them & take them to a local nursery or garden center.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Google "pictures of fire ant mounds". Your description of multiple mounds sure sounds like fire ants and if so you will need to take dramatic action. Fortunately I suspect there is an approach already perfected. 

I looked at your pictures and the pictures from that search and they sure look similar.

Fire ants are an aggressive invasive ant and there may be some state help if that is what they are. Any neighbors having similar issues?

Bud


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Now that you mention it, the description does sound like fire ants.


----------



## jeffpas (Feb 21, 2011)

I see claims online that fire ant mounds do not have visible holes on top of the mounds. 
These definitely do..... looks like its not a match then


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If they are not fire ants, that's good, but judging from your description as to the rapid expansion and unaffected by the baits I would send some pictures to your state agriculture department to get their input.

Let us know what they say.

Bud


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Sounds like it would be a lot of work in your case but pouring boiling water into their mounds has been known to be effective on ants.


----------



## jeffpas (Feb 21, 2011)

New problems!
'Winged' ones have now appeared, including one that was giant sized.
The mounds are literally teeming. What the heck are these things??


----------



## jeffpas (Feb 21, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

We still don't know what kind of ants these are, but very common for ants to swarm and send out thousands of winged critters to mate and start new colonies, just what you need, more colonies. make the call or email to the appropriate state department. Some universities may be able to help as well.

If this is a new variety in your area they may be very interested in helping. If it is a well known variety they may know how to treat it. Win, win.

Bud

PS, swarms are usually gone in a day or two, but that just means they are underground setting up their many new households.


----------



## u3b3rg33k (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

Your pictures indicate they are "Imported Fire Ant".
They are real problem.
Orthene (TM) will take them out. Also a cup of gasoline poured in each mound will stop them. (not EPA approved)

GOOD LUCK!

RR :smile::smile:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Spectracide-...8hwSJmVSSJ4uuwaTd_HDd4MNXtxeKp-BoC-Y0QAvD_BwE this works really well for fire ants. Just sprinkle it dry, then lightly water. Instantly kills them. They look like fire ant mounds but the holes are throwing me. We have a lot of mounds like that In The yard. They will bite very aggressively if you disturb them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffpas (Feb 21, 2011)

After looking online at the mounds I think these are Pyramid ants.
Here's an online picture of one (not in my yard) and their hills.
The hill is a dead ringer to what I'm seeing in the yard, and the ant (assuming its much smaller than the pic) sure seems like a match


----------

